# Beim Schnäppchen schnappt die Falle zu



## Der Jurist (20 Januar 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,282148,00.html




SPIEGEL ONLINE - 19. Januar 2004 schrieb:


> URL: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,282148,00.html
> Identitätsdiebstahl
> 
> "Und plötzlich war ich Ladenbesitzerin"
> ...


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2004)

SPIEGEL ONLINE - 19. Januar 2004 schrieb:


> Der Anrufer wusste eine ganze Menge über sie: ihren Namen, ihre vollständige Adresse,
> dazu eine Telefonnummer, die aber gar nicht ihre sei. "Die gehört meinem Lebensgefährten, und
> die ist gar nicht öffentlich. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die an diese Nummer gekommen sind!"


http://www.identitytheft.org/


> Identity-Theft is the fastest growing crime in America;
> 9.9 MILLION victims were reported last year,
> according to a Federal Trade Commission survey!


Diebstahl von persönlichen Daten als Basis für Wirtschaftskriminalität ist der am schnellsten
 wachsende Sektor aller Verbrechenarten 

tf


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-23.01.04-001/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Internet als Spielwiese der Betrüger*
> Der größte Teil an Beschwerden, die betrogene US-Amerikaner bei der US-amerikanischen
> Wettbewerbsbehörde Federal Trade Commission (FTC) einreichen, haben Internet-Auktionen
> zum Thema. Aus 15 Prozent der 516.740 eingegangenen Anzeigen über Betrugsfälle und
> ...


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2004)

http://www.firewallinfo.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1857&Itemid=



> Die an und für sich von Microsoft als nützlich eingestufte Funktion der Benutzung eines
> @ Zeichens innerhalb einer URL sollte zur Aufnahme von Benutzernamen und Passwort für
> anmeldepflichtige Seiten benutzt werden. Durch einen Trick, der die Verwendung eines
> Strings 0x00 oder 0x01 konnte bzw. kann die wahre Adresse allerdings verschleiert werden.
> ...


----------



## Counselor (31 Januar 2004)

MS hat ein Software Update angekündigt:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=834489


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2004)

> Microsoft plans to release a software update


hört sich  nicht gerade nach besonderer Dringlichkeit an und dafür, daß dieser Fix im Grunde nur 
die bisherige Syntax reduziert , ist das etwas dürftig:


> Microsoft plans to release a software update that* removes* support for handling
> user names and passwords in HTTP and HTTP


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44079


> Bei Konstrukten mit URL-Bestandteilen, die durch ein @-Zeichen vom Rest einer
> http- oder https-URL abgetrennt werden, soll Microsofts Webbrowser künftig keine Aktion
> mehr ausführen, sondern nur noch die Fehlermeldung "Invalid syntax error" zurückgeben.
> Die Ankündigung soll Internet-Betreibern genug Vorlauf geben, um eventuell deswegen
> ...


kennt  jemand ein echtes existierendes  Beispiel für ein solches "Konstrukt" ?


----------



## Counselor (3 Februar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich  nicht gerade nach besonderer Dringlichkeit an und dafür, daß dieser Fix im Grunde nur die bisherige Syntax reduziert , ist das etwas dürftig:


Und schon ist der kumulative Patch da:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-004.asp


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44268

deutsche Seite:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/technetservicedesk/bulletin/bulletinMS04-004.htm


----------



## technofreak (6 Februar 2004)

und der Flicken zum Flicken:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44381


> *Internet Explorer: Patch zum Patch *
> 
> Kaum hat Microsoft eine Korrektur der seit Monaten bekannten Mängel im Sicherheitsmodell des Internet Explorer zu Wege gebracht, muss das Unternehmen einen Critical Update zur Korrektur der Korrekturfolgen nachschieben.



Critical Update
No Comment....


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44953


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Betrüger starten neue Spam-Attacke zum Kreditkartennummern-Klau*
> 
> Erneut versuchen Trickbetrüger, über das Internet an Visa-Kreditkartennummern
> zu gelangen. In gefälschten Mails auf englischer Sprache, die angeblich von der Visa-Sicherheitsabteilung
> ...



tf


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48358


> Identitätsklau kostet die Opfer in den USA jährlich 2,4 Milliarden Dollar
> 
> Auf fast 2,4 Milliarden US-Dollar beläuft sich der Schaden, der in den USA pro Jahr durch Online-Identitätsdiebstahl entsteht. Das ist das Ergebnis einer aktuellen Studie der Marktforscher von Gartner. Im Laufe eines Jahres seien rund zwei Millionen Online-Bankkunden durch gefälschte Überweisungen im Schnitt um 1200 US-Dollar geprellt worden, heißt es.


----------

